# Freeze up coming?



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah it’s all but over up here. Some open water but not many birds. Whitefish point had like 24 ducks in 8 hours. Weird year for me the blind I hunt traditionally is a diver hunt but they never really showed this year while I got more puddlers, even a pintail super rare at this spot. Hopefully they move the opener up with the new zone proposal, should move it regardless imo.


----------



## linusvpelt (Nov 16, 2012)

The Doob said:


> I don't know how I got into this mess - I read the thread title and it queried "Freeze up coming?" And then it was all downhill from there.



LOL. Isn't that the way it always goes.

:lol: @fishjump


----------



## linusvpelt (Nov 16, 2012)

MasterBaiters said:


> ....a select few,especially the unemployed that spend everyday to attend both draws.



...Says the obviously greedy land baron in dominant control of his own private Marsh where none shall pass....

Most will get that I'm being sarcastic I would hope, but as a vocational engineer and small business owner that drives for over an hour to enjoy the closest of these proclaimed "baiting areas" and the "lottery" with my also employed cohorts you can probably see how some might find your generalization more like a pile of something steamy from the back end of a horse.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Should change the thread to thaw coming...sheet water and muddy fields coming soon


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Still ice flows out of the Quanicassee river and shore ice on the bay 30/40 yards from the cattails.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Last Wed things were pretty locked up here in Livingston County. I must have hit it right because we had a push of over a hundred mallards in a few hours. It was 1 degree when we hit the water, and 15 when we left 2 hours later. 

Went back on Friday. There wasn't quite the numbers as Wed, but enough to grab 9 ducks by 9 am. One even had some jewelry for the dog. 
The dog tried to c**k block me from deer hunting in the afternoon.






























Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

chemo13 said:


> Last Wed things were pretty locked up here in Livingston County. I must have hit it right because we had a push of over a hundred mallards in a few hours. It was 1 degree when we hit the water, and 15 when we left 2 hours later.
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That dog is RUGGED! wow!


----------

